# Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler



## linolium (17. Juli 2012)

*Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Hallo Leute. 
Hab mir vor einiger Zeit nen neuen Rechner mit einer ATI Radeon HD 6970 gekauft. Hab das Problem, dass beim Spielen der Kühler von der graka sehr sehr laut ist. 
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, welchen Kühler man für eine tolle Kühlung und Ultra leisen Betrieb zu empfehlen ist. 
Außerdem bräuchte ich ne Anleitung, wie man den auch noch einbaut. 
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## bloodhound01 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Wieviel willst du den ausgeben? Oder wieviel platz hast du im Gehäuse?
Accelero Twin Turbo II
Accelero Xtreme PLUS II oder Accelero Xtreme III

Das sind so die die mir einfallen. Den Accelero Xtreme III habe ich auf meiner gtx580


----------



## linolium (17. Juli 2012)

Platz hab ich eigentlich reichlich. Guck mir gleich mal deine Vorschläge an

Die Vorschläge sind schon ganz Interessant. 
Zu meinem Budget: ich wollte ungefähr 100€ ausgeben


----------



## godfather22 (17. Juli 2012)

Eine gute alternative ist der Alpenföhn Peter. Der kostet passiv bei caseking 49€ und mit 140mm lüftern 69€. Ich überlege mir auch den zu holen, jetzt wo meine 7950 mit 1ghz läuft


----------



## linolium (17. Juli 2012)

Der Alpenföhn Peter scheint zwar ganz cool zu sein aber sind die vents auch leise, die dabei sind? Da stand nix bei und nur passiv ist mir zu gefährlich.


----------



## godfather22 (17. Juli 2012)

Ich denke du solltest zu einem der Acceleros greifen. Ich hol mir wahrscheinlich den Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970/7950 VGA Cooler.


----------



## linolium (17. Juli 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich werds mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 
Noch mal zu meiner zweiten Frage:
Gibt's hier im Forum schon einen Threat, wie man die Kühler einbaut, oder kann mir das jemand erklähren?


----------



## The_Trasher (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Vor dem Kauf würde ich mir erstmal die Frage stellen ob du ein Referenzdesign der 6970 besitzt ?? Andernfalls wirds nämlich schwierig.

Generell würde ich aber sagen, dass der Peter besser ist als Arctic Cooling II / III !


----------



## linolium (17. Juli 2012)

Warum denkst du, dass der Peter besser ist? Ist der leiser?
Wegen dem Referenz Design muss ich heute Abend mal gucken. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## The_Trasher (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Naja du solltest schon wissen, ob ein Referenz oder Custom Desgin verbaut. Tipp: Referenz hat meistens ( hab noch nichts anderes gesehen ) nur einen Lüfter. 
Leiser würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, der Peter selbst hat ja noch keine Lüfter verbaut, die musst du noch kaufen. Und wenn du dann Lüfter von Papst nimmst, die mit 3000 rpm rumwirbeln, sind die definitiv lauter. 

Mein Tipp für die Lüfter wäre Noiseblocker oder BeQuiet! 
> Aber vom reinen Kühlkörper her, sollte der Peter besser sein.


----------



## godfather22 (17. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub du hast das referenz design. Deine Karte war ja auch noch nicht oced, oder?


----------



## FKY2000 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Beim Peter muss man unbedingt erwähnen, das man schon ne Menge Platz investieren muss
Der belegt mit der mit Lüftern bestückten PCI Schiene locker 5 Slots (inkl. Graka) 

Auch braucht man sinnigerweise für 2 Lüfter (Standard Config behaupte ich mal) dann einen PWM-Y-Adapter (beide sollen ja im Gleichschritt laufen) und nicht zuletzt einen PWM-VGA Adapter um die gekoppelten Lüfter wieder zur Graka zu führen, damit diese weiterhin anständig regelt

Habe eigentlich schon alle Lösungen durch (Xtreme+, Twin Turbo, Twin Turbo Pro, Twin Turbo II, Accelero S1 usw.)

Der Peter ist m.E. das Beste was man mit Luftkühlung machen kann, sowohl optisch, als auch was die Kühlung selbst betrifft. Den massiven Platzverbrauch aussen vor...


----------



## linolium (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Ich hab mal nachgeguckt:
Ich habe eine power color ati radeon hd 6970
hab aber keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt ein spezieless design ist oder nicht. wie sieht man das.
P.s. ich hab auch zwei lüfter


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Das Referenzdesign hast du schon mal nicht.
Lad dir einfach MSI Afterburner 2.2.2 Final: Geniales Tweak-Tool für Grafikkarten im Download. Und stelle die Lüftersteuerung nach deinen Bedürfnissen ein (Das geht auch im CCC). So sparst du dir einen Kühlerkauf.
Wenn du aber trotzdem basteln willst, die Plastikabdeckung mitsamt Axiallüfter entfernst und dir einen 23er + 7V Adapter kaufst und ihn dann per Kabelbinder befestigst, dann solltest du nichts mehr hören.


----------



## linolium (17. Juli 2012)

Mit CCC und so hab ich schon oft gespielt. Das Problem ist nur, dass der Kühler so laut ist. 
Hab nen kleinen silent fetisch und da hält der einfach nicht mit. 
Aber noch mal als frage: passt der aceleo oder wie der noch hieß nicht auf meine Karte? Hatte mich mit dem schon angefreundet.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Das Problem ist, das deine Karte kein Standarddesign ist, somit kann man keine Garantie geben ob überhaupt ein anderer Kühler drauf passt.
Da ist es einfacher die Plasteabdeckung abzuschrauben und einen gedrosselten Lüfter zu befestigen. Sieht dann ungefähr so aus: http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/VGA-Kuehler/Prolimatech_MK-13-031.jpg


----------



## The_Trasher (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Lad dir einfach MSI Afterburner 2.2.2 Final: Geniales Tweak-Tool für Grafikkarten im Download. Und stelle die Lüftersteuerung nach deinen Bedürfnissen ein. So sparst du dir einen Kühlerkauf.



Ob das so einfach geht, auch mit Blick auf die Wärmeentwicklung wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Mach einfach mal ein Foto, dann wissen wir es, welche Karte du hast !

Wenn es Referenzdesign ist, wird es schwierig ( Aber nicht unmöglich !! )


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Ist die Platine bzw. das PCB rot oder braun?


----------



## linolium (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

heir sind ein paar fotos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quali ist bescheiden. war mein iPod

Offensichtlich ist die platine Rot


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Dann ist es ein Custom PCB. Da kann man bloß probieren welcher Kühler passt und welcher nicht.


----------



## linolium (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Muss ich also einen Kühler ohne gewähr kaufen und hoffen, dass er passt???


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Du hast ja noch das Rückgaberecht, wenns nicht passt dann wirds zurück geschickt.


----------



## linolium (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Auch wieder wahr. 
gibts denn hier auch ein Tutorial, zum einbau von gpu Kühlern?
Hab immer noch nix hier gefunden.


----------



## doceddy (17. Juli 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, das deine Karte kein Standarddesign ist, somit kann man keine Garantie geben ob überhaupt ein anderer Kühler drauf passt.
> Da ist es einfacher die Plasteabdeckung abzuschrauben und einen gedrosselten Lüfter zu befestigen. Sieht dann ungefähr so aus: http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/VGA-Kuehler/Prolimatech_MK-13-031.jpg



Wieso ist das ein Problem?
Bau deine Karte aus, miss den Schraubenabstand auf der Rückseite und vergleich den mit dem, der bei ArcticCooling im Internet angegeben ist. 
Der günstigere ArcticCooling wird locker reichen, der kühlt meine gtx470 sehr gut, ist sehr leise und günstig.


----------



## linolium (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

hab mal nachgemessen:
55mm x 55mm
ich finde aber keine Daten über den schrauben abstand
Hier noch mal die seiten vielleicht findet ihr das:
Accelero Twin Turbo II
Accelero Xtreme PLUS II

@doceddy: bei wie viel grad läuft deine gpu beim spielen oder starken beanspruchen??


----------



## coroc (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Die sind auch nicht schlecht


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Habe beide Kühler. 
Der Twin Turbo 2 ist der leisere von beiden (Beide liefen bei 7V). Der AC X Plus 2 ist erst mit 5V nicht mehr zu hören.


----------



## doceddy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Hier findest du die Lochabstände vom Twinturbo II http://www.arctic.ac/fileadmin/att2/tt2_height_restriction.pdf
Bei mir kühlt er die Karte unter 70°, was bei quasi Geräuschlosigkeit (regele die Lüfter über MSI Afterburner), OC und Spannunganhebung gut ist. Außerdem ist eine GTX470 schon im Stadardzustand verdammt heiß, weil sie sehr viel Strom schluckt. Deine Karte sollte deutlich kühler bleiben.


----------



## linolium (17. Juli 2012)

Danke doceddy für das PDF, aber ich kann weder den richtigen lochabstand, noch meine graka finden. Heißt das, dass ich mit der 6970 diesen Kühler nicht benutzen kann??
Oder müsste ich mir eigene Löcher bohren?

Edit: hab jetzt mal ne Mail an die Firma geschickt, wie das ist mit den Abständen. Hoffe auf ne schnelle Antwort.


----------



## coroc (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Welche 6970 hast du genau?


----------



## linolium (17. Juli 2012)

linolium schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal nachgeguckt:
> Ich habe eine power color ati radeon hd 6970



Genug Antwort?!


----------



## coroc (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Hast du so eine? PowerColor Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX6970 2GBD5-M2DH) | Geizhals Deutschland. Darauf sollte er passen, bei ner anderen weiß ich es nicht


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Genau die hat er nicht. Die ich hab. 
Der TE hat eine rote Dualfan 6970, also custom.


----------



## linolium (17. Juli 2012)

Das hatte ich vorher schon mal geschrieben (ich erspare mir das Quoten)
Nein. Meine hat zwei Lüfter (siehe Bilder) und scheinbar eine irgentwie andere Architektur. Außerdem haben die Schrauben einen Abstand von (mit nem geodreieck gemessen) 55mm.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Sry, habs nur noch mal extra für coroc erwähnt. (Er hat deine Bilder wahrscheinlich komplett ignoriert)

Die Architektur ist die selbe. Also von Lochmitte zu Lochmitte im Quadrat 55mm?


----------



## linolium (17. Juli 2012)

Das hatte ich mal eben schnell mit nem alten GEO Dreieck ausgemessen. Ich Bau sie mal kurz aus und mess genauer


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Erden nicht vergessen, am besten an einem Heizungsrohr.


----------



## linolium (17. Juli 2012)

Also. 
Ich hab grad mal nachgemessen und hab 53 und ein paar gequetschte mm raus, was sich hervorragend mit dem Datenblatt von dem Twin deckt, bei dem nämlich ein lochabstand 53,8mm beträgt. 

Das ist doch Super, oder hab ich mich zu früh gefreut?


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Da musst du nur noch schauen, ob die paar zerquetschte mm dem Lochabstand entsprechen. Es möcht ja schon passen. Da brauchst du nur noch nachzuschauen ob der Kühler nicht irgendwo kollidiert oder aneckt.


----------



## linolium (18. Juli 2012)

Sollte kein Problem sein. Ich hab Platz. 
Aber noch mal: 
KANN MIR JEMAND ZUM LÜFTER WECHSEL NE ANLEITUNG SCHICKEN??? Bin zu blöd eine zu finden. 
Danke für die ganze Hilfe an alle.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=90K__Ggk_s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMI3eNyNJlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2012)

Wenn du dir einen Arctic Cooling Kühler kaufst, ist in der Regel immer auch eine Anleitung mit Bild und Text in deutsch dabei. Da kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen.

Auf der Rückseite deiner Karte ist im übrigen immer ein kleiner weißer Aufkleber drauf, auf dem die genaue Bezeichnung steht. Dann wüsste man wenigstens ob du die Dual-Fan, oder die PCS+ hast und könnte gezielt danach suchen.


----------



## linolium (18. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank auch noch für das Tutorial. 
Ich lasse es mir noch durch den Kopf gehen, ob ich mir den Kühler hole und vor allen Dingen, ob ich den Umbau selber mache, was ich zu bezweifeln wage. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Threat als geschlossen oder gelöst zu markieren? Bin Neuling.


----------



## Raketenjoint (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Ultra Leisen HD 6970 Kühler*

Wegen dem PCB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einzige sichtbare Unterschiede: Spannungswandler.
Bei einer Wakü gibt es spezielle Kühler, aber bei dem Peter oder Accelero sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Du kannst ja auch die Hersteller anmailen und nachfragen. Ich weiß, wie es dir mit der Graka geht. Ich habe die kleine Schwester davon und die ist sicher nicht arg viel leiser.
Ich habe zwar schon eine Wakü, aber als Luftkühler würde ich lieber den Peter nehmen. Mehr Leistung und je nach Lüfter leiser. Leider braucht er aber mehr Platz und kostet mehr. Aber wenn du es wirklich ULTRA Silent haben willst, ist der Peter mit einem Paar Be-quiet Lüfter besser geeignet.
Den Thread kannst du selbst nicht schließen. Das machen normalerweise die Moderatoren.
EDIT: 





> Auf der Rückseite deiner Karte ist im übrigen immer ein kleiner weißer Aufkleber drauf, auf dem die genaue Bezeichnung steht. Dann wüsste man wenigstens ob du die Dual-Fan, oder die PCS+ hast und könnte gezielt danach suchen.


Sieht man ganz einfach an der Anzahl der Heatpipes. Bei ihm "fehlt" eine. --> günstigeres Dual Fan Modell


----------

